
Irving 9th-grader arrested after taking homemade clock to school - uptown
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/community-news/northwest-dallas-county/headlines/20150915-irving-ninth-grader-arrested-after-taking-homemade-clock-to-school.ece
======
jeeva
Ouch. I realise that this doesn't contribute hugely to the conversation, but
that makes me feel a little sad.

"It's a clock, we know" -> "But what was he going to use it for?"

How is that a question you'd ever have to ask?

~~~
poweribo
Maybe they use clocks for something else in Irving, TX. Like a wristwatch used
for a tourniquet, an alarm clock as nut breaker, a monocle watch to burn trash
etc. I mean, you dont know! stop judging! Now maybe they can repurpose the
kid's invention to bash the heads of these morons to knock some sense into
them. amirite?

